
Can Peer Pressure Defeat Trump? - koolba
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/22/sunday-review/2020-election-voting-apps.html
======
luckylion
Just add "has voted" as a bonus achievement in the social score system, maybe
along with "has voted for the right candidate".

------
DigiMortal
There are currently no Democratic candidates that have announced that have a
chance at beating Trump in 2020, that could change. But I'm seeing Harris as
the DNC choice so...

~~~
mtmail
The article is mainly about the concept of vote shaming apps. It doesn't name
any candidate.

